# How are you celebrating your Memorial Day?



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I decided to take some time out and visit the American Cemetery in Clark. Wanting to get up and back before it got too hot, I got there at 0730 and it was closed (opens at 0900). So instead of hanging out for an hour and a half, I did a quick ride north to Capas, where they have the National WWII POW Shrine http://en.wikipedia....National_Shrine that memorializes almost 40,000 Filipino/American soldiers who died in Camp O’Donnell (after surviving the Bataan Death March). The project was jointly funded by the Japanese, US and Philippines and dedicated in 2003. It is a very decent place but out of the way. I have been there twice now and never seen more than 3 – 5 people there.

I got back to the American Cemetery just after 0900 and found nobody there. There were no flags posted (as is customary) and a sign stating that there will be a ceremony on Friday, May 30th. After I got home I researched this, and found in the VFW post update, that the Cemetery will finally be turned over to the American Battle Monuments Commission. So after all of these years (since 1994) of being privately maintained by the VFW and a few other private entities, the Cemetery will be maintained by the US Gov’t.

By the time I got home at 1030 it was 91 degrees (feels like 104 with the humidity) and was more than ready to cool off.

Now off to enjoy my freedoms that so many have died for and cook some more beer before my cookout tonight.

See my Memorial Day gallery for photos


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jon, Thanks for the great post. I too am surprised the cemetery was not opened when it normally would be. Even with the government take-over, seems it should have been open by 9am.

I too have been to the Death March monument several times. I hope it will be cleaned up and maintained as it should be as it is an important place in world history...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

To me it was the fact that they were not celebrating Memorial Day on the US Observed date. 

I understand if it is being privately maintained. 

I am glad that it is finally moving into the proper Area of Responsibility.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Very appropriate post Jon, it was also very well stated. My thoughts are never far from my brothers and sisters that gave the ultimate sacrifice while serving their country.

I'd like to share a picture that I came across a while back. It genuinely brings a tear to my eyes every time I see it.










Courageous little guy laying his father SSGT Javier Ortiz-Rivera to rest.


----------

